# Lionel PRR E6s Atlantic on battery power



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Got the battery conversion done on my old Lionel Large Scale PRR E6s Atlantic this week. Went with a 7 cell, 8.4 volt, 5000mah, Nimh battery in this one, mounted in the boiler to add weight. Handles 3-6 cars with ease on my indoor line with its R1 curves. Weight is about right without putting to much stress on the plastic chassis that lacks any kind of true bearings. I also added 2 more zip ties to the motor before mounting the battery with silicone above it. The charging port is under the firebox and for the moment I am using the old smoke unit switch to turn her on and off. Thats a bit to hard to get to, will probably put a toggle in the boiler back head tonight. I am happy with the speed and I have nearly 3 hours of run on this battery charge with little speed fall off. She will run a bit faster at first as the surface charge of the battery is consumed, then once settled in, will maintain speed till near the end of the charge where the speed falls off fast. This is the same for all my engines, both LGB and Kalamazoo. A larger battery with sound and RC in the tender is in this engines future, but busy with a much larger, ie 7.5in gauge, project right now. Mike the Aspie


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! I wouldn't want to go any faster on that track.


----------

